# which gluten-free flour is most similar to wheat?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I need to make a cake and some cookies soon and I would like to use a non-gluten flour as my DD seems to be reacting to everything these days, and since wheat/gluten are common allergens...anyhow, what gluten-free flour tastes most like wheat flour? Could I use buckwheat?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I need to make a cake and some cookies soon and I would like to use a non-gluten flour as my DD seems to be reacting to everything these days, and since wheat/gluten are common allergens...anyhow, what gluten-free flour tastes most like wheat flour? Could I use buckwheat?

You could, but I'm not sure anyone would eat them







I don't use much in the way of grains, but for GF baking for special occasions I buy premixed flours. No one flour really gives you the right consistency, and if I actually used grains I'd learn how to mix them myself. Bob's Red Mill makes an all purpose flour mix that is great and really tastes just like wheat. You just sub cup for cup. I've had great luck with it. I also like the Gluten Free Pantry mixes.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Nothing is a lot like wheat. For brownies, I use sweet white sorghum flour. For something higher/fluffier, you'd want to combine corn/potato/tapioca starch with the flour you choose, and maybe add some xanthan gum. It all depends on the recipe.

I love buckwheat, but it's very heavy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Totally! I made a coffee cake once with just buckwheat and it was like a brick...SO dense! Mixed with sorghum it actually came out okay.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

What is sorghum?

firefaery--if you're still lurking tonight, I posted on the HTG Tribe thread about some new issues DD's having...any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

have you tried spelt? it does have wheat gluten but the structure of the gluten is very different that other wheat gluten and many gluten-intolerant people can eat spelt... i find the consistancy similar to whole wheat flour.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

A mix works best. Do a google search for gluten free flour mixes or get some gluten free cook books. I have the Food Allergy Survival Guide and I LOVE it. My library has it, so check yours.







You can sub guar gum for xanthan gum in gluten free cooking since xanthan is from corn.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Another thing to consider might be an almond or hazelnut cake, if your dd is OK with nuts. Or a coconut flour chocolate cake (there is a recipe here http://www.simplycoconut.com/coconut_flour_recipes.htm ) Nut cakes don't taste quite like flour cakes but they are traditional and good!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

She can't do nuts, either, and it appears that she also has either a coconut or cocoa intolerance as well


----------

